# Old threads



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

When I open an old thread it takes me to the last post on the last page.

??


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

it takes me to the first post , so I have no idea why it is different for you


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

By default, Xenforo will take you to the last unread post of a thread. Are you entering threads with replies you never saw maybe? Otherwise, if thread is completely read, you will get dumped to the first post. 

-Mike


----------

